# Halloween 2013 "THE BODY SHOP"



## azsonggoddess (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi! I'm new here. We've had 24 years of Halloween party decorating. This is from 2013. The idea came from the movie "COMA".






azsonggoddess


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the bodies. Never seen anything like that before other than the movie.


----------

